# Colubrids > Hognose >  Hypo Hognose

## GregBennett

I got a new collection page up today. The is what some call a Hypo. I believe the name hypo is misleading in a way and that these are more of a T+ Albino like the Toffee-Belly without the paradoxing.

http://www.bennettreptiles.com/collection/

----------

_EdShal_ (08-15-2010)

----------


## AkHerps

Very cool! Love the colors!

----------


## mainbutter

Greg, you have some ridiculously awesome hoggies, just awesome.

----------


## GregBennett

> Very cool! Love the colors!


Thanks.




> Greg, you have some ridiculously awesome hoggies, just awesome.


Thanks a lot. I'm slowly getting the collection pages up with pictures.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lolo76

Gorgeous... I love that morph!! Gotta get me one some day.  :Embarassed:

----------


## EdShal

that is one huge hognose.. great color too..

----------


## grits

I was looking at it on your website, the color on the belly scales are pretty wicked.  :Very Happy:

----------


## GregBennett

> that is one huge hognose.. great color too..


Thanks. She's a regular sized one. She's around 220 grams or so. I have some as large as 700 grams.

----------


## smd58

nice hog, looks to be a good sized one also :Smile:

----------

